
Top new business ideas for 2009 - pclark
http://springwise.com/top10/09/
======
pclark
some amazing ideas on here, notably:

[http://springwise.com/style_design/stylish_helmets_for_urban...](http://springwise.com/style_design/stylish_helmets_for_urban_cycl/)

[http://www.springwise.com/life_hacks/professional_feedback_i...](http://www.springwise.com/life_hacks/professional_feedback_instant/)

[http://www.springwise.com/telecom_mobile/modular_mobile_phon...](http://www.springwise.com/telecom_mobile/modular_mobile_phone_can_slip/)

[http://www.springwise.com/telecom_mobile/100_device_is_just_...](http://www.springwise.com/telecom_mobile/100_device_is_just_for_email/)

